# m.v. ORANGE SUN collision in New York



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tPiwL9nARew

This link is surviellance video which just happened to catch the m.v. ORANGE SUN colliding with the dredge NEW YORK on 24 Jan '08. Does anyone have further info about this incident and the ship itself?


----------

